# A/c And Elec Water Heater On At Same Time?



## shark814 (Jul 1, 2006)

I read a post where someone with a 28KRS blew a fuse with both the A/C and the electric water heater on at the same time. Is this a problem or a NO NO? If you have a 50amp adapter for the 30amp lead from the TT will this solve the problem. We have not purchase one yet but we are strongly considering an '07 28KRS. Thanks in advance.

Ed Ralston
Arab, Al


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

It should not be a problem.....we have used both at the same time, and had no issues.

The 50 amp adapter eally does nothing more than allow you to use the 50 amp plug instead of the 30 amp one. Your trailer is set up for 30 amps and will not draw more than 30.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We also use both at the same time with no problems
Like Steve said. 
The 30 amp adapter will use one leg of the 50 amp recepticle to run the TT

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use of a 50 amp to 30 amp adapter will actually limit you. The 50 amp RV plugs are 25 amps on two different legs for a total of 50 amps available. You will be limited to 25 amps when you use the adapter.

I never use the ac side of the water heater as the propane function heats it faster. I know the argument about use their power and not your propane since you are already paying for the power. The only thing is many camp grounds have under rated services and if you watch your site voltage you will see it start to fall around 5:30 when everyone is starting supper. Low voltage will kill your Air conditioner, so that is the problem not that the trailer is not able to do both it is the campground normally that can not handle the load.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As usual -- CamperAndy is all over it -- i agree 100%

I think that what you hear most is that you can't run the MICROWAVE and the A/C at the same time ... usually...

I leave my electric Hot Water element and A/C on 24/7 and never blew a fuse yet


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have never had a problem using both of ours at the same time. But then, if it's hot enough for me to turn the A/C on, the hot water reservoir is not going to be cooling down all that quickly anyway, so the electric element in the H2O heater is not working that hard.

I think Andy makes a good point about the 'false economy' some of us assume is there. A couple of bucks worth of propane vs. a new A/C control board... Hmm...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The only tripped breakers I've ever had was the campgrounds.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> The only tripped breakers I've ever had was the campgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here!








Darlene action


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have recently been keeping both switches on. We had all three kids in the camper and showers, dishes in the morning really taxed the hot water. the electric side seemed to give the heating a bit of a boost and hot water recovery was quicker, imagined or not.

Eric


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

I know how to blow a fuse...........Tripped a fuse down in South Padre. Had the A/C on, water heater on elec. and then the kids made popcorn in the microwave. BOOM .... that did the trick. edit: OOPS forgot...I had the fridge on elec. too. I thought about plugging in the blender too, but DW wasn't ready for a margarita yet.

Everything was fine until the microwave was turned on.


----------

